# Model Steamer Club Spring 2017 Show YouTube Video



## AndrewPetrie (Feb 3, 2006)

Below is a link to a film of the Model Steamer Club Spring show on 29th April at Rouken Glen park in Glasgow.
The Club sails every Saturday afternoon, weather depending. Visitors made most welcome.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

might hopefully have the Jupiter ready for this july, Andrew, so hopefully even though diesel powered, she'll fit in with the group of beauties there in the video.


----------

